# Ausbream Social - Pittwater, Sunday 26/11



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Another Ausbream Social, this time at Pittwater. Only a small fleet so far and I'm the only yak. Launch at 7am and weigh-in at 2pm. Check out the link below if you're interested:

http://www.ausbream.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3266

cheers, 
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bream, sneaky little bastards! those who can catch them consistently (and I'm talkin about you here cid) are to be applauded.

me, well I've got nuthin...they're far too smart for me...


----------

